# Graphic designer...which Visa?



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey everyone, 

I was just wondering if anyone could help me...

My boyfriend is moving from the UK to Pretoria with work and has asked me to go with him.

I am confused by the visa situation...I have been told to apply for one while Im still in the UK but which one should I go for?

I am a graphic designer with a BA and 6 years of experience...would I come under any of the titles on the 'Quota' type? Or should I go for an 'Exceptional skills work permit'?

Please any suggestions would be great!

K


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

An exceptional skills permit requires things like published articles in scientific journals, PhDs and other proof that you are "exceptional". A Quota Permit involves qualifications verified and accredited by SAQA to the SA equivalent, and although you can move freely between companies, this may take much longer to obtain.

While a Quota Permit could be great for you, your fastest and best bet is probably to apply for a Relative's Life Partner Permit with your boyfriend, at the UK mission. Or have a read what else might be possible:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/so...fo-about-spousal-permit-work-endorsement.html


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh ok thanks for the info.

The problem is I can't go for a Relative's Life Partner Permit as I have never lived with him so have no proof of our relationship.

Is Graphic Designer under 'Quote' permit? I am unsure! 

Thanks


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi Kimberley

I would still usually ask someone more about the relationship, often the proof lies in a bit of a twist and it's still possible to apply for it. It's up toy ou to answer them here on a public forum or not. How long are you together? Do either of you live at home? Have you sent money to each other? Do you have a joint bank account? What are your rental situations? These and other questions can help you prove your relationship in certain ways.

Quota Permits take longer, although I'm pretty sure the list includes Graphic Designers under one of the categories. I can check for you.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok, Kimberley, I've made sure and as a Graphic Designer you don't fall under the Quota Permit option. See the full Quota list here: http://www.immigrationsouthafrica.o...13/04/Quota-Work-Permit-South-Africa-List.pdf.

After looking at a CV, you may be able to apply for either a General Work Permit or an Exceptional Skills Permit.


----------



## Kimberley888 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi LegalMan, 

Thank you SOOO much for your help! I have been feeling so confused about this and wasn't sure who could ask/where to go! I am so anxious I will not be able to go with him! 

The answers about our relationship are- we have been together for 2 years, during which he has rented accommoadtion the whole time, for the first year I was living at home and the second year I bought a flat. Yes I have sent him money for holidays etc. but we have no joint bank aco**** at the moment. Do you think this would be enough to prove our relationship?

That's sad Graphic Design is not on the Quota list....I don't think I will fall under exceptional skills permit as I have no published articles or PhDs. Which I guess just leaves me with the General Work Permit? Is that the one I need to get a job for before I can apply?

Thanks again so much for your help! 

Kimberley


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes, that is the one you need a signed job contract first, and you need to prove why you should be chosen above a South African.

I still believe you might get away with a Relative's (Life Partner) Permit. When living at home, your parents can sign that he lived there. If you could persuade either of your landlords to include both names on the rental contracts, then you are "A for away".

Good luck!


----------

